# WWE WrestleMania Backlash 2022 Discussion Thread



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512830455963430928


Not crazy about Ronda winning or even working in WWE with her lack of enthusiasm, but Charlotte is long overdue to lose the belt to someone _anyone_ at this point and take a long break from tv.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513721670841901058


----------



## Prosper

I wonder if Cody takes a loss here or if they put him over clean twice.

It's looking like this is the card:

Roman Reigns vs Nakamura WWE Undisputed Title
Edge vs AJ Styles II
Seth Rollins vs Cody II
Lashley vs Omos w/ MVP II
Charlotte vs Rousey III SD Womens Title
Bianca Belair vs Sonya Deville RAW Womens Title
Usos vs RKBro II Tag Title Unification
Ricochet vs Garza vs Humberto IC Title
Finn Balor vs Theory III US Title

Honestly looks better than Mania going in, but that's a lot of damn rematches.


----------



## RoyalAsuka

Prosper said:


> I wonder if Cody takes a loss here or if they put him over clean twice.
> 
> It's looking like this is the card:
> 
> Roman Reigns vs Nakamura WWE Undisputed Title
> Edge vs AJ Styles II
> Seth Rollins vs Cody II
> Lashley vs Omos w/ MVP II
> Charlotte vs Rousey III SD Womens Title
> Bianca Belair vs Sonya Deville RAW Womens Title
> Usos vs RKBro II Tag Title Unification
> Ricochet vs Garza vs Humberto IC Title
> Finn Balor vs Theory III US Title
> 
> Honestly looks better than Mania going in, but that's a lot of damn rematches.


I seriously doubt they would put both US and IC title match on PPV. They haven't done so, in ages.


----------



## TD Stinger

Rollins vs. Cody and the Tag Title Unification match look really good. Bianca vs. Sonya is a fresh match too.

Charlotte vs. Ronda? We'll see. I actually was like Charlotte vs. Ronda at Mania before the shit finish. Now put them in a No DQ environment with a different finish. It could be something really good.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Cody and Seth as far as the current card is concerned is already MOTN tbh.


----------



## GreatLiberator

Brock is no longer scheduled to appear, and from the looks of it, Roman won't defend either of his titles there either. I imagine either Cody vs Rollins or Usos vs RK-Bro will be the main event.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Either Roman is hurt or they figure a match vs. Nakamura isn't even worth the effort. That being said Charlotte vs. Rousey probably main events with Rousey winning the belt. Cody and Rollins could go last if Cody goes over then has a showdown with Roman or something.


----------



## Oracle

RainmakerV2 said:


> Either Roman is hurt or they figure a match vs. Nakamura isn't even worth the effort. That being said Charlotte vs. Rousey probably main events with Rousey winning the belt. Cody and Rollins could go last if Cody goes over then has a showdown with Roman or something.


Roman wrestled a full match against Drew at a house show hes not injured


----------



## baddass 6969

I think it would be better to have Roman take the night off from defending the title , maybe to an interview segment , and have Brock interrupts and announces he’s facing Roman at Hell in a Cell


----------



## Oracle

How awful is the card looking? im more excited to watch an episode of RAW than what's on offer here.


----------



## TD Stinger

Lashley/Omos & Corbin/Madcap bring the card down unless they surprise.

I know the 6 Man & Rollins vs. Rhodes will deliver. I hope Edge & AJ can improve on their Mania match which wasn't bad, just not as good as it could have been. And Charlotte vs. Ronda could be really good & physical but I suspect another bad finish is coming.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just calling it now. Seth is gonna shit talk Dusty during the match and Cody is gonna snap and get DQed carrying the feud to HIAC. @ me later.


----------



## Oracle

delete


----------



## TripleG

I don't understand why the show had to be rebranded as "WrestleMania Backlash". I thought the name "Backlash" already implied some kind of follow up to WrestleMania.

I guess they feel like they have to spell it out to the masses that don't get the name, but it just feels unnecessary to me.


----------



## peowulf

TripleG said:


> I don't understand why the show had to be rebranded as "WrestleMania Backlash". I thought the name "Backlash" already implied some kind of follow up to WrestleMania.
> 
> I guess they feel like they have to spell it out to the masses that don't get the name, but it just feels unnecessary to me.


Should have just been called "WrestleMania Rematches".


----------



## Rankles75

Feels like Ronda’s gotten the better of Charlotte every week, which makes me think she’s going to lose via shenanigans tomorrow.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'm actually looking forward to this probably more than most. Cody vs. Rollins will obviously be great, I think Charlotte and Ronda will do good in a no holds barred setting and the 6 man will probably be really good too.


----------



## Rankles75

So, Finn’s turning heel and costing AJ the match then?


----------



## Smark1995

Rankles75 said:


> So, Finn’s turning heel and costing AJ the match then?


Yes


----------



## TD Stinger

Taking the Unification Tag Title Match off the card does bring some of the hype for this show down for me. I mean, you're still getting essentially the same match, just with Roman & Drew involved. And it'll still be a good, if not great match. But the Tag Title Unification Match feels like a PPV Match, the 6 Man Tag feels like something you could see as the main event of Raw or SD.

Rollins vs. Rhodes II I'm sure will deliver as much as the 1st one did. I'm mostly curious on the finish of the match. Do they have Seth beat Cody to even up the series? Does Cody win again? Do they do some screwy finish? Something tells me Option 3 is most likely.

I hope AJ vs. Edge can improve on their Mania Match. Their Mania match wasn't bad, but there were way too many double downs and it didn't live up to the hype going into it. I'd like to see this show open with AJ vs. Edge and have them work a faster paced match (as fast as Edge can in 2022) before they do whatever finish they're gonna do.

Charotte vs. Ronda I thought were on their way to having a pretty good match at Mania until the shit finish. Now in a match where they can use weapons, I could see this being fun. It's an I Quit match so if Ronda's gonna lose again, this time by saying "I Quit", they would have to really pull of a screw job finish here. Which honestly is what I think what will happen.

As for Lashley/Omos, well, keep it short and sweet. And for Corbin/Madcap, whatever happens after this just let Madcap drop the suspenders and the jokes after this.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TD Stinger said:


> Taking the Unification Tag Title Match off the card does bring some of the hype for this show down for me. I mean, you're still getting essentially the same match, just with Roman & Drew involved. And it'll still be a good, if not great match. But the Tag Title Unification Match feels like a PPV Match, the 6 Man Tag feels like something you could see as the main event of Raw or SD.
> 
> Rollins vs. Rhodes II I'm sure will deliver as much as the 1st one did. I'm mostly curious on the finish of the match. Do they have Seth beat Cody to even up the series? Does Cody win again? Do they do some screwy finish? Something tells me Option 3 is most likely.
> 
> I hope AJ vs. Edge can improve on their Mania Match. Their Mania match wasn't bad, but there were way too many double downs and it didn't live up to the hype going into it. I'd like to see this show open with AJ vs. Edge and have them work a faster paced match (as fast as Edge can in 2022) before they do whatever finish they're gonna do.
> 
> Charotte vs. Ronda I thought were on their way to having a pretty good match at Mania until the shit finish. Now in a match where they can use weapons, I could see this being fun. It's an I Quit match so if Ronda's gonna lose again, this time by saying "I Quit", they would have to really pull of a screw job finish here. Which honestly is what I think what will happen.
> 
> As for Lashley/Omos, well, keep it short and sweet. And for Corbin/Madcap, whatever happens after this just let Madcap drop the suspenders and the jokes after this.



Yeah I doubt they pin Cody this early. Probably a DQ or double count out incoming.

Although in my fantasy world Cody wins clean and confronts the Bloodline to end the show


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523354460407603200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523354460407603200
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what a lot of this this PPV feels like. A filler for a future PPV.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> This is what a lot of this this PPV feels like. A filler for a future PPV.


Even Hell In A Cell could feel like "filler" given that they've got three (!) stadium shows following it. They're obviously gonna save the biggest cards for those (particularly SummerSlam and Clash At The Castle, as the MitB ladder matches sell themselves).


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523354460407603200
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well yeah Rousey is going over tonight so that makes sense.


----------



## keithf40

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah I doubt they pin Cody this early. Probably a DQ or double count out incoming.
> 
> Although in my fantasy world Cody wins clean and confronts the Bloodline to end the show


In my fantasy Cody is in my bedroom 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

So this is the final card yeah?


SmackDown Women's Championship I Quit Match: Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Ronda Rousey
The Bloodline vs. Drew McIntyre & RK-Bro
Cody Rhodes vs. Seth Rollins
Edge vs. AJ Styles (Damian Priest banned from ringside)
Happy Corbin vs. Madcap Moss
Bobby Lashley vs. Omos

Doesn't seem too bad despite it being rematch city. No Becky vs Asuka? No Bianca vs Deville? No IC or US Title defenses?


----------



## keithf40

They gotta add something I mean six matches that's like a smackdown ep

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar

Yeah at least a few of these matches will probably be at HIAC. Especially Rousey vs. Charlotte. So, a rematch from the rematch.

The card for Backlash isn't anything great as far as having a fresh story to them but some of the matches could be good.


----------



## Inside Cradle

Who do they think they're kidding with the six-man being an upgrade on the tag unification? Why did they u-turn on that? It was a stupid position to place themselves in.

Some horrible build to this one, but there are some good match-ups so hopefully it's a great show.


----------



## Inside Cradle

Prosper said:


> No IC or US Title defenses?


This is the part I don't get - why not have at least one on the card?! With the world title unification, this was a great opportunity to push the secondary titles whilst Reigns sits in the back. No men's title on the line is very unique.


----------



## Inside Cradle

For anyone interested and not already involved, feel free to join the Backlash prediction game:









Forum Championship: WrestleMania Backlash


Cut-off for predictions is pre-show start - Sunday 8 May 2022 The Backlash of WrestleMania Welcome to the forum prediction game that is so important, we need a follow-up event with WrestleMania in the title again just to remind ourselves of its importance. Forum Championship standings Last...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## keithf40

Inside Cradle said:


> Who do they think they're kidding with the six-man being an upgrade on the tag unification? Why did they u-turn on that? It was a stupid position to place themselves in.
> 
> Some horrible build to this one, but there are some good match-ups so hopefully it's a great show.


I read that the original plan was the 6 man and it was just a swerve advertising the unification. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523354460407603200
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I guess she won't be taking any time off for her and Andrade getting married.


----------



## Inside Cradle

keithf40 said:


> I read that the original plan was the 6 man and it was just a swerve advertising the unification.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thanks. How weird. I don't get why they thought this was good. Maybe it'll pay off down the line 😆


----------



## Oracle

My expectations are super low the only match that i can say for sure will be a must watch is Cody and Rollins the rest we shall see


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Not sure if I'm gonna watch this tonight or not. Card really is kind of meh


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Match Card order for tonight’s show




Spoiler



Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes

Bobby Lashley vs. Omos. MVP is set to accompany Omos

AJ Styles vs. Edge

Smackdown Women’s Title Match: Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair I Quit Match

Madcap Moss vs. Happy Corbin

Six Man Tag Match: RKBro & Drew McIntyre vs. The Bloodline



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Match Card order for tonight’s show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes
> 
> Bobby Lashley vs. Omos. MVP is set to accompany Omos
> 
> AJ Styles vs. Edge
> 
> Smackdown Women’s Title Match: Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair I Quit Match
> 
> Madcap Moss vs. Happy Corbin
> 
> Six Man Tag Match: RKBro & Drew McIntyre vs. The Bloodline
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh cool I can stop watching early


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I'm hoping Styles/Edge exceeds my expectations too especially for a rematch.


----------



## keithf40

Kayla tits looking great on pre show 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I hope they don't do that "I Quit" taped spot that they used in Foley vs Rock and Cena vs Miz.


----------



## Blonde

keithf40 said:


> In my fantasy Cody is in my bedroom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


uhh...only in your fantasy. The reason they are opening the show tonight is because he's heading to my bedroom later


----------



## keithf40

Rhhodes said:


> uhh...only in your fantasy. The reason they are opening the show tonight is because he's heading to my bedroom later


Will you send pics 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare

This show needs another match or two


----------



## keithf40

Any matches yet on pre show? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

Hmmm. Given the supposed match placement, my prediction of Seth vs Cody being the longest match may hold up. It really just depends on how long the heat segments are in the six-man tag.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Rhhodes said:


> uhh...only in your fantasy. The reason they are opening the show tonight is because he's heading to my bedroom later


Roleplaying eh?


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I hope they don't do that "I Quit" taped spot that they used in Foley vs Rock and Cena vs Miz.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

keithf40 said:


> Any matches yet on pre show?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

They will do some supernatural shit and Priest will somehow get involved id be pretty shocked if he didn't do anything


----------



## keithf40

Ple with six matches. Sucks to get that ticket. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Pretty hype opening package.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Yeah they could have had the package on pre show, and had more matches.


----------



## Chris22

Remember the days when random extra matches would happen at PPV's?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Rollins dressed like a female wrestling in Saudi Arabia


----------



## jds49ers

Dont know what you do in this match. Dont want Cody losing so soon and dont want Seth to loose twice in a row to him. Unless we are going for a trifecta and Seth wins this one and Cody wins the last.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chris22 said:


> Remember the days when random extra matches would happen at PPV's?


No doubt there will be some 24/7 stuff


----------



## RainmakerV2

jds49ers said:


> Dont know what you do in this match. Dont want Cody losing so soon and dont want Seth to loose twice in a row to him. Unless we are going for a trifecta and Seth wins this one and Cody wins the last.



Cody isn't getting pinned. He might snap and get DQed.


----------



## Mutant God

Weird question but did Cody dyed his black before or does he dyes his hair blonde now?


----------



## Oracle

Fuck what's with the constant change of camera angle every second making me feel sick.


----------



## toontownman

This match is great. Love it. The presentation and the in ring work is top notch.

I don't know where to place him but Cody kinda has early 90s sting vibes


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Mutant God said:


> Weird question but did Cody dyed his black before or does he dyes his hair blonde now?


Dude black is his natural hair color


----------



## Trophies

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE...I mean...Cody Cutter.


----------



## DRose1994

That blow for blow into a hockey fight actually looked great — a rarity in pro wrestling these days.


----------



## SAMCRO

Must they say Seth's full name everytime they refer to him nickname and all? Sounds so fucking dumb, sometimes they just say "Rhodes" to talk about Cody but everytime they talk about Seth "Oh Seth Freaking Rollins with the big move".


----------



## SAMCRO

Has Seth ever hit that Phoenix Splash? seems like its always used for the opponent to move and for him to roll thorugh and transition into a spot. Its like Flair going to the top rope, you know he's getting thrown off just like Seth is gonna miss the Phoenix Splash.


----------



## Mutant God

SAMCRO said:


> Has Seth ever hit that Phoenix Splash? seems like its always used for the opponent to move and for him to roll through and transition into a spot. Its like Flair going to the top rope, you know he's getting thrown off just like Seth is gonna miss the Phoenix Splash.


He hit it on Cena in a triple threat match and then Lesnar came in threw him out and pinned Cena as I believe


----------



## jds49ers

Good match, dont see the rest of the card equalling that one.


----------



## Oracle

Took a bit to get going wasn't as good as the WM match but was still okay


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Adrenaline in my soul
I beat Rollins twice in a row


----------



## Trophies

Awesome match. Looks like a round 3 is coming with that finish tho lol


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah that's going to continue at HIAC.


----------



## ThirdMan

Another excellent match from these two, and the finish allows for one more match, inside Hell In A Cell.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Good match, horrible finish.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

That was fkin incredible!


----------



## toontownman

The bare faced cheek of it.. Rhodes is a dirty cheater!

Fantastic match.


----------



## PeepNation08

Would’ve been cool to see the Vertebraeker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Mutant God said:


> He hit it on Cena in a triple threat match and then Lesnar came in threw him out and pinned Cena as I believe


Lol thats likely the last time he ever hit it.


----------



## Adapting

Give em the title already, let's go.


----------



## SAMCRO

Just need to see Edge vs AJ and i can check out, nothing else on the card really interests me.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Did they not do this Lashley promo before?


----------



## Adapting

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Did they not do this Lashley promo before?


Yup, they have.


----------



## PeepNation08

Lashley looks the same in every photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great match. Their chemistry is off the charts (though, it seems Seth has amazing chemistry with everyone these days, just look at the Edge matches). If they have a HIAC match next month; I'd expect another great match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Going full HHH vs. Batista and having Cody go 3-0 in HiAC.


----------



## Asuka842

If WWE don’t make Cody world champion during this rub, they’ll have missed the ball hard.

He’s probably one of the few who fans would pop for beating Roman.


----------



## SAMCRO

I miss the days when they would save video packages for the ppv match and not show it on Raw weeks before the ppv. Imagine if we saw the Rock vs Austin WM 17 video package every week on Raw before WM, it wouldn't have felt as special.


----------



## Adapting

PeepNation08 said:


> Lashley looks the same in every photo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right lol, they said highschool picture but he looks the same.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523461433333149697


----------



## Asuka842

This is such a waste of Lashley.

He already knocked this guy off his feet, then beat him. Those where the only two semi-interesting things about Omos.


----------



## DaSlacker

Cody and Seth are tremendous athletes and have developed as characters. But I'm kinda getting bored of these _ everybody get all your shit in have a lot of false finishes and that five star epic match_ that is all over AEW TV and WWE PPVs. 

Give me more matches, a bit shorter matches and surprises i.e get the win from a signature move instead of several finishing moves!


----------



## Chris22

Omos is so boring, he's a total waste of time.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## God Movement

Wasn't WWE supposed to 50/50 book Cody or something?


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Lashley/Omos is such a lose-lose feud. Don't know why they keep doing this.


----------



## RainmakerV2

God Movement said:


> Wasn't WWE supposed to 50/50 book Cody or something?



"He's gonna be 24/7 champ in no time! Lolllololol".

He's getting the world title. It's just a matter of when.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Slow snake eyes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Andre rope spot


----------



## American_Nightmare

Of course this spot


----------



## Asuka842

Omos makes The Great khali look brilliant by comparison.


----------



## Oracle

This is actually not bad


----------



## NotAllThere

I like the fact that Omos is trying to talk and act a bit, but god is he awful in the ring. He moves like he is the tin man needing oil in the joints. He reminds me of Giant Gonzalez athletically.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

HIAC then


----------



## RainmakerV2

And they said Lashley was the top face on RAW LOL


----------



## Dolorian

Another match set up for HIAC.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Poor Lashley. It looked like he was trying to wrestle a broomstick.


----------



## Trophies

Good match. Enjoyed that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lame match. Not that I expected much.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Khali/Gonzalez comparisons are unfair. Those guys could barely walk.

Omo's balance and psychology were trash tonight, but he's 100x better than those guys were


----------



## RainmakerV2

Match wasn't bad bad or anything.


----------



## Asuka842

Crap, this feud will continue.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RainmakerV2 said:


> Match wasn't bad bad or anything.


It was really bad


----------



## Prosper

Rollins/Cody was a ****1/2 match. Stellar performance from both guys. Cody is over AF. 

There’s no reason to do a 3rd match at this point they’d be burying Rollins too hard to have Cody go 3-0 all in clean wins. Knowing WWE though they’re probably gonna force it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Match wasn't that bad imo, Omos sold well, but giants are never gonna have great wrestling matches cause they're so big theres not a whole lot they can do, but in terms of a giant vs a smaller guy match it wasn't that terrible.


----------



## keithf40

I almost fell asleep

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yesssss time for AJ, my ovaries are ready


----------



## DaSlacker

Omos is improving way quicker as a TV performer than as an in ring performer. That at least gives him an edge over Gonzalez, Silva and Khali.


----------



## God Movement

Prosper said:


> Rollins/Cody was a ****1/2 match. Stellar performance from both guys. Cody is over AF.
> 
> There’s no reason to do a 3rd match at this point they’d be burying Rollins too hard to have Cody go 3-0 all in clean wins. Knowing WWE though they’re probably gonna force it.


A segment next Raw with Rollins coming out to acknowledge Cody, then walk away without giving him too much (don't want Rollins to come across as a face), would be good enough.

Then let Rollins move onto another feud he can win


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> Yesssss time for AJ, my ovaries are ready


So you want to have his babies 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So who will interfere? Balor, Ciampa, Rhea or 








?


----------



## keithf40

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So who will interfere? Balor, Ciampa, Rhea or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Balor

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I like Metallingus better


----------



## -XERO-

Catalanotto said:


> Yesssss time for AJ, my ovaries are ready


----------



## Oracle

Please put some pace in to this match


----------



## PeepNation08

Edge’s House of Purple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Here comes 20 minutes of selling.


----------



## -XERO-

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> So who will interfere? Balor, Ciampa, Rhea or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


----------



## Prosper

Edge’s tights match the barricade and Backlash PPV graphics perfectly, may have been done on purpose given the show is themed under Edge’s gimmick.


----------



## Asuka842

I’m still trying to figure out how AJ accepting a WrestleMania challenge somehow turned Edge into the love child of Ministry Undertaker and Cult Leader Bray?

I feel like we’ve missed a few steps here?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If he wasn't in AEW, Jake Roberts would be perfect for this group.


----------



## Adapting

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If he wasn't in AEW, Jake Roberts would be perfect for this group.


Nah he's gotta bring a 3rd snake fo the rkbro graphic.

😂


----------



## RainmakerV2

EdgerTaker


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Asuka842 said:


> I’m still trying to figure out how AJ accepting a WrestleMania challenge somehow turned Edge into the love child of Ministry Undertaker and Cult Leader Bray?
> 
> I feel like we’ve missed a few steps here?


We have Bray back in NXT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521670592486854656


----------



## Asuka842

This is already better than their Mania match at least.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Asuka842 said:


> This is already better than their Mania match at least.



Isn't saying much.


----------



## Dolorian

The ref clearly saw the turnbuckle pad yet did nothing?


----------



## DaSlacker

Asuka842 said:


> I’m still trying to figure out how AJ accepting a WrestleMania challenge somehow turned Edge into the love child of Ministry Undertaker and Cult Leader Bray?
> 
> I feel like we’ve missed a few steps here?


He saw his buddy/brother Christian winning the Impact World Title and managing a guy in a kids dinosaur mask. Snapped and turned to the dark side.


----------



## Asuka842

They missed a freaking spear, for goodness sake.


----------



## SAMCRO

How many dudes us the Spear in WWE right now as a finish? we got Lashley, Roman, Bron Breaker, Edge, probably forgetting someone but its a bit ridiculous.

Edge should pull out a new finisher for this new character, too many use the Spear.


----------



## Oracle

RHEA


----------



## Chris22

Finn to the rescue!!


----------



## Trophies

Rhea?


----------



## American_Nightmare

Surely the guy masked is Ciampa.


----------



## Ham and Egger

WHO DA FOOK IS THAT GUY????


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea?


----------



## Oracle

its obviously Rhea wearing latex pants lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Clearly Rhea, shes wearing her tights lol.


----------



## Asuka842

IT IS RHEA!!

Well Edge’s Stable just got about fifty times cooler.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well that was fucking lame 🖕


----------



## Mainboy

OH Yes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

She looks better with black hair


----------



## PeepNation08

That was obvious lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Put the belt on Ripley NOW


----------



## Mainboy

We're getting Edge's Faction against the Bloodline soon aren't we.


----------



## Dolorian

NOW Edge's stable has actually started.


----------



## Chris22

This will be great for Rhea!


----------



## SAMCRO

PeepNation08 said:


> That was obvious lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol i mean when shes wearing her boots and her tights its a tiny bit obvious lol no idea why they didn't have her wear plain black pants or something if they wanted her identity hidden at first.


----------



## DaSlacker

Poor Beth.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mainboy said:


> We're getting Edge's Faction against the Bloodline soon aren't we.


Don't forget Imperium, if they add someone.


----------



## PeepNation08

Promoting Bianca yet she’s not booked on the show. Lame af 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i mean when shes wearing her boots and her tights its a tiny bit obvious lol.



That fat butt kinda gave it away too lol


----------



## keithf40

That must be a reinforced bra 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

It’s Rhea, you cannot hide that ass.


Crowd LOVED Rhea’s reveal.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ciampa next


----------



## Asuka842

Rhea already rocking the “cool heel” vibes.


----------



## Chelsea

So glad that Edge won again.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Rhia looks fucking incredible wow! They have my attention with her now!


----------



## SAMCRO

LOL did Cole just say Smackdown was the A Show? its easily the shittiest its ever been by far, the roster is trash.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523472711489519616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523473708408459265


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Pity they are on different shows


----------



## Mainboy

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Don't forget Imperium, if they add someone.


Add Noami to the bloodline.

Add Ciampa to Edge's stable.

AJ/Finn/Liv/someone else to make a new version of the Club.


----------



## Dolorian

Alright, let's see how this goes...


----------



## DUSTY 74

AJ & Balor should counter Ripley w an assist from Asuka that would give off more of a Club Vibe


----------



## Oracle

Ronda looks ridiculous what a botch makeup job


----------



## Asuka842

Rhea should beat Bianca at Summerslam.


----------



## toontownman

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Ciampa next


Would have liked Ali too. Seems both are on different character paths though. I hope they do add a fourth or better a tag team (Gibson and drake?)


----------



## keithf40

Liking the way the announcer looks 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

God, Ronda's makeup artist needs to be fired.


----------



## Dolorian

Oracle said:


> Ronda looks ridiculous what a botch makeup job


The Glam squad very much always does her makeup poorly.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ronda constantly pulling her tights down is so annoying, she does it literally every other second. Just wear long tights ffs if the ones you wear constantly ride up your thighs.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Ronda’s ass looking great as usual.


----------



## Chris22

Ronda's makeup is always trash.


----------



## -XERO-

RainmakerV2 said:


> That fat butt kinda gave it away too lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Charlotte's body literally has zero curves, shes built like a fucking 2x4.


----------



## keithf40

SAMCRO said:


> Ronda constantly pulling her tights down is so annoying, she does it literally every other second. Just wear long tights ffs if the ones you wear constantly ride up your thighs.


Or nothing

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Rhia looks fucking incredible wow! They have my attention with her now!


Dark haired girls always rule 😏


----------



## Adapting

SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte's body literally has zero curves, shes built like a fucking 2x4.


She has curves with her championship belt on. It's quite thicc.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Oracle said:


> Ronda looks ridiculous what a botch makeup job


She always looks like that


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> Dark haired girls always rule [emoji57]


I prefer shaved 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Half expecting this for a third time


----------



## Trophies

SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte's body literally has zero curves, shes built like a fucking 2x4.


A toothpick with no pick.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte's body literally has zero curves, shes built like a fucking 2x4.


She's built like Giannis Antetokounmpo. Dang I'm surprised I can spell that by memory


----------



## SAMCRO

keithf40 said:


> Or nothing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## XDarkholmeX

They try so hard to make the kendo stick a thing in this feud 🤣


----------



## keithf40

Would have been awesome if Charlotte came around the corner with an ak47

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

2 kendo sticks make no sense. Surely you can't generate the same power?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Charlotte built like Giannis


----------



## toontownman

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Half expecting this for a third time


So.. they played a recording instead of mick actually saying it didn't they? I presumed it was part of the angle but then they never spoke about it ever again. Maybe I am going mad lol.


----------



## Dolorian

They are really going at each other


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

toontownman said:


> So.. they played a recording instead of mick actually saying it didn't they? I presumed it was part of the angle but then they never spoke about it ever again. Maybe I am going mad lol.


Yeah, then Miz tried it with Cena a decade later


----------



## RainmakerV2

This match rules.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ronda's ass is looking exceptionally great tonight.


----------



## toontownman

Yes more wild crowd and backstage brawling please!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ronda beat her ass like she owed her money.


----------



## Araragi

Imagine selling for kendo sticks.


----------



## Asuka842

This is already a far smarter match layout than the Mania one.


----------



## toontownman

Great railing spot lol.


----------



## toontownman

Araragi said:


> Imagine selling for kendo sticks.


I was watching the Kurt angle broken skulls interview and they were both complaining about how much the kendo sticks hurt lol. Not even a wince in that video. Fair play!


----------



## Good Bunny

Some lag on that boot


----------



## keithf40

Motn so far by a mile 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

This is really good


----------



## keithf40

You think that black guy was a plant? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

I for one love that Ronda's tights are basically skin tight yoga pants turned into shorts.


----------



## Dolorian

This has been quite good.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

My neighbours are just hearing women groaning through the walls. Must be wondering what I'm watching.


----------



## -XERO-

Serpico Jones said:


> Ronda’s ass looking great as usual.





keithf40 said:


> Or nothing





SAMCRO said:


>


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Pat actually acknowledged The Fiend fan in the crowd? lol betting he wasn't allowed to do that.


----------



## Chelsea

THE FIEND


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Pat actually acknowledge The Fiend fan in the crowd? lol betting he wasn't allowed to do that.


Yeah, Cole jumped in really quick.


----------



## keithf40

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Pat actually acknowledge The Fiend fan in the crowd? lol betting he wasn't allowed to do that.


Pat don't give a fuck!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## keithf40

This asking if you quit is so dumb. Mic by the person in the hold makes sense but come on. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

keithf40 said:


> This asking if you quit is so dumb. Mic by the person in the hold makes sense but come on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Do you quit?


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow! Ronda actually won?


----------



## Oracle

Very good match


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wow


----------



## Trophies

Ronda usually puts on great matches. Let Charlotte fuck off for a while.


----------



## SAMCRO

This should've been their WM match honestly. No idea why they had Charlotte win that in the first place.


----------



## American_Nightmare

She definitely needed a win.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Half expected them to wait till HIAC, guess that will be the decider then.


----------



## Dolorian

Really good match, expected Ronda to win.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That damn Fiend distracted Charlotte


----------



## PeepNation08

Good shit pal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

Hopefully the last time we see Charlotte in a title match.


----------



## Asuka842

It’s nice to see Charlotte finally beaten with no shenanigans. She just had to quit.

I’d have preferred someone else do it. But still, that was the match they should have had at Mania.


----------



## Good Bunny

American_Nightmare said:


> Injury angle, well shit


You know what that means: Charlotte will be out for months until it’s time to jump RIGHT back into the title picture

or she goes to Raw


----------



## Trophies

MITB is back!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Shane coming back at MITB


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody is literally the face of the company now.


----------



## Chris22

Cody just said the competitors in MITB will have a chance to main event WrestleMania? Did I just hear that right?!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chris22 said:


> They nust said the competitors in MITB will have a chance to main event WrestleMania? Did I just hear that right?!



Well technically it's correct. They can cash it at Mania if they choose.


----------



## Mainboy

Anyone else feel WWE just done a bit of trolling having Cody do a promo about a ppv in Vegas?


----------



## Asuka842

Ronda limping to the back. That’s how you sell a hard brutal fight.


----------



## SAMCRO

Annnnnnd now the show turns to shit with matches no one wants to see.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Surely Drew has to pin Roman later? Otherwise it is a typical house show main event. They could then make sense of Roman avoiding facing Drew for months.


----------



## Trophies

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cody is literally the face of the company now.


Maybe that was in the contract negotiations lol


----------



## Good Bunny

I got trolled by the wiki. Someone said Edge and AJ were in an iron man lol

Nooooo I don’t watch raw weekly


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Charlotte with her first good match in months.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Happy Corbin should end soon. Can he go back to being a serious wrestler?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Was hoping for the lone wolf, but I guess it was only a tease.


----------



## SAMCRO

This fucker STILL wearing the goofy colorful suspenders and shorts.....do they seriously think this guy is gonna be any kind of star wearing that?

It made sense when he was Corbin's jester to look like a fool, but now he should shed that shit to show he's done being his clown. But no the idiot still going around looking like that, even told us Corbin bought him the suspenders and yet he continues to wear them....


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523481319941894144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523481830308990976


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

His first name is literally Happy. I mean comon this shit is ridiculous lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just make Corbin the Lone wolf again. This shit is played out and he deserves better.


----------



## Dolorian

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523481830308990976


Great photo, the titles look good.


----------



## Trophies

Surprised they didn't confiscate that guy's Hook t-shirt lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I had to step out for awhile, can someone tell me who won the Edge/AJ match?


----------



## Adapting

Is that a hook shirt I see? Send hook?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> His first name is literally Happy. I mean comon this shit is ridiculous lmao


----------



## Dolorian

Showstopper said:


> I had to step out for awhile, can someone tell me who won the Edge/AJ match?


Edge thanks to Rhea who joined him.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Showstopper said:


> I had to step out for awhile, can someone tell me who won the Edge/AJ match?



Edge won due to SEXY Rhea joining Edge.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Adapting said:


> Is that a hook shirt I see? Send hook?


I don't think they care about other wrestlers shirts, probably just stuff with the AEW logo


----------



## SAMCRO

Whats left on the card? anything other than that main event of Raw multi man tag match?


----------



## Dolorian

SAMCRO said:


> Whats left on the card? anything other than that main event of Raw multi man tag match?


Just the main event remains.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Not even a pre show match either


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

OMG he did a SENTOOON???? So innovative. Ive never seen that before!!! Stfu Michael Cole


----------



## Adapting

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not even a pre show match either


This match probably should have been.


----------



## Trophies

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not even a pre show match either


Well they've released pretty much everyone...can't over expose the rest of the roster lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

How the fuck is this a ppv worthy match? The roster is really lacking these days. Lol


----------



## Oracle

Boring put this stuff on smackdown


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Obvious winner.


----------



## NotAllThere

I want to hate this match, but honestly, Corbin is one of the best big men in the business right now. Seems he could be used much better.


----------



## PeepNation08

5-0 on predictions tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

PeepNation08 said:


> 5-0 on predictions tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same


----------



## RainmakerV2

Please let this be the spark for Corbin to lose the Happy bullshit and go back to the lone wolf. PLEASE.


----------



## PeepNation08

Ham and Egger said:


> How the fuck is this a ppv worthy match? The roster is really lacking these days. Lol


Nah it’s more on the garbage booking these days than the roster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I hope this is the end of Happy Corbin. Just be Baron Corbin again, bring back End of Days.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Everyone knows that Corbin is a metal fan and friends with Corey Taylor. This gimmick doesn't fit him at all. Maybe go to something like this.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Fuck it, put Corbin in a tag team with Damien Priest and join Edge's stable


----------



## Ham and Egger

The return of the red HIAC.... 😒


----------



## Good Bunny

Match wasn’t bad, it’s just, who gives a shit???

Moss needs a new gimmick. He’s a real good worker for a big guy.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hard to get excited for a multi-tag main event with nothing on the line. We'll see what happens.


----------



## NotAllThere

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hard to get excited for a multi-tag main event with nothing on the line. We'll see what happens.


This as the main event of a PPV just seems broken


----------



## Trophies

The storyline doesn't make sense...Roman wanted the tag titles unified and then changes his mind...unless I missed it he didn't give a reason why lol


----------



## Rise

Raw main event as the ppv main event. Really lame.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

NotAllThere said:


> This as the main event of a PPV just seems broken


House show stuff


----------



## Ham and Egger

I might zone out for this one.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Roman time. Could turn off the tv here and wouldn't miss anything special. This main event is also underwhelming as fuck.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Mmmm yes time for Drew and Randy 💦💦💦💦


----------



## keithf40

Catalanotto said:


> Mmmm yes time for Drew and Randy


Double bukkake

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Catalanotto said:


> Mmmm yes time for Drew and Randy 💦💦💦💦


Found your sign


----------



## XDarkholmeX

god this guy sucks


----------



## toontownman

Trophies said:


> Surprised they didn't confiscate that guy's Hook t-shirt lol


More surprised Pat didn't reference it on air lol


----------



## Rise

Mentioning Barkley lol so pathetic.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

toontownman said:


> More surprised Pat didn't reference it on air lol


Pat in 5 minutes
"Is that Danhausen?"


----------



## Adapting

I could run a marathon and this dude would still be walking out.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Found your sign


Hottest wrestler of all time, I can’t even type here what I would do to him.

Sorry to spill my estrogen all over in here, I’ll just quietly finger myself now.


----------



## Trophies

Roman's music still gets me hype even tho his reign at the moment is a bit eh


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Catalanotto said:


> Hottest wrestler of all time, I can’t even type here what I would do to him.
> 
> Sorry to spill my estrogen all over in here, I’ll just quietly finger myself now.


----------



## Asuka842

I’ve seen movies that are shorter than Roman’s freaking entrance.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Honestly. What kinda shit main event is this


----------



## Oracle

Roman probably hardly gets in the ring in this match


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523489719333572609


----------



## Rise

What could really happen here that is interesting?


----------



## Chan Hung

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Honestly. What kinda shit main event is this


It's pretty weak. No major high stakes, no fucking title on the line. 

My opinion...there will be some tension and miscommunication with the team of Riddle/McIntire to end the show.


----------



## Asuka842

Rise said:


> What could really happen here that is interesting?


Roman getting pinned.

That’s literally the only thing.


----------



## keithf40

Rise said:


> What could really happen here that is interesting?


Nothing 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Rise said:


> What could really happen here that is interesting?


Lesnar and Goldberg make it an 8 man tag lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Rise said:


> What could really happen here that is interesting?


Not much. Team Roman wins due to some drama with the Face team amongst each other. Otherwise, it looks pretty dull.


----------



## Adapting

Rise said:


> What could really happen here that is interesting?


They send Hook.


----------



## Oracle

Get in the fucking ring you dork


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Gunther to run in and chop them all. Seriously, I don't think anyone cares who wins lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

BAH GAWD that HOT TAG TO ROMAN! LOL


----------



## Oracle

This is fucking shit


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Samoan big sweaty man with long hair vs Scottish big sweaty man with long hair


----------



## XDarkholmeX

This is where I would be making my way home if I was in the arena.


----------



## Chan Hung

Green Shirt Guy was asleep during Madcap Moss and Corbin match lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

XDarkholmeX said:


> This is where I would be making my way home if I was in the arena.


Perfect time to get ahead of traffic. That needle mover taking asses out of seats


----------



## keithf40

Roman getting pinned
Uso getting pinned and Roman turning on them
Orton riddle breakup

None of those things will happen 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Perfect time to get ahead of traffic. That needle mover taking asses out of seats


Needles on the seat so everyone went home.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I talk my shit about Ronda and Charlotte, but no way in hell should a raw level, six-man-tag match with no heat or stakes main event over an "I quit" big title match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

At least when they do six man tags with these guys on house shows, you get Heyman doing crazy shit, or Roman interacting with the crowd.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Perfect time to get ahead of traffic. That needle mover taking asses out of seats


This average ass monday night raw main event 🤣


----------



## Asuka842

I cannot believe I’m saying this, but Ronda vs. Charlotte should have been the Main event.


----------



## Oracle

Man this is boring


----------



## Trophies

I'm actually pretty bored. Need Orton dropping people on the announce table.


----------



## Trophies

Asuka842 said:


> I cannot believe I’m saying this, but Ronda vs. Charlotte should have been the Main event.


I was about to say...send them out for round 2.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

They must be told to go slow, instead of filling the PPV up with an extra match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> I was about to say...send them out for round 2.


Hell, send out Omos. Wait.. I may have gone too far there.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fuck him up, Drew.


----------



## Chan Hung

This entire match is simply ONLY to set up a future Roman vs Drew match.


----------



## Rise

I thought when drew said I want this they were gunna kiss.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

So the real question is... Who has nicer hair Roman or McIntyre?


----------



## keithf40

Rise said:


> I thought when drew said I want this they were gunna kiss.


I'd love to me in a drew Roman sandwich as the big meaty center 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> So the real question is... Who has nicer hair Roman or McIntyre?


Definitely Roman.

Drew is balding.


----------



## Trophies

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hell, send out Omos. Wait.. I may have gone too far there.


Yep too far lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> So the real question is... Who has nicer hair Roman or McIntyre?


The long hair - beard combination is so common, I'm expecting Elias to return tomorrow and encourage his brother to grow a beard.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I know they have to be up Roman's ass, but the way they call him one of the greatest champions of all times, and yet he's always getting help from the Usos or doing some kind of fuckery to win 🤣


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The long hair - beard combination is so common, I'm expecting Elias to return tomorrow and encourage his brother to grow a beard.


I am Ezekiel's younger brother Elijah


----------



## Trophies

Cole having a stroke over there lmao


----------



## Asuka842

They’re doing a TERRIBLE job making Drew look like a threat to Roman here.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Asuka842 said:


> They’re doing a TERRIBLE job making Drew look like a threat to Roman here.


Gunther is the best booked on SD right now. Pity he's a heel.


----------



## God Movement

Crowd is loving it. It's a good match.


----------



## keithf40

Wtf with riddle nails 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

Randy looks like strongest guy out of everyone which is interesting


----------



## Lady Eastwood

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> So the real question is... Who has nicer hair Roman or McIntyre?


the answer is always Drew.


----------



## God Movement

I will never EVER like the excessive use of super kicks in matches. Getting kicked in your face is a KNOCK OUT move.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Usos are so horribly non athletic every time they jump they look stupid


----------



## Chan Hung

So an USO to take the "L", right???


----------



## American_Nightmare

The dirt sheets got worked again.


----------



## Rise

This guy has to win everything it’s ridiculous.


----------



## Oracle

Drew looked like a GEEK


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn, so ROMAN got the "W". Poor fucking Riddle.


----------



## jds49ers

Guess legal man dont mean anything in this match. Lame spot fest.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Drew looked like a giant nobody here lmao wtf was the point.


----------



## Trophies

I mean I guess if anyone had to get pinned...did the Bloodline need the win tho


----------



## Chan Hung

Oracle said:


> Drew looked like a GEEK


I agree. This certainly does NOT help make it exciting for this matchup. If anything a BIG PASS.


----------



## iarwain

Reigns even has to win the three man tags? Boring.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So what was the point in protecting Roman in this match, if Drew doesn't get a pin or make Roman get DQ'd or something?


----------



## God Movement

RainmakerV2 said:


> Drew looked like a giant nobody here lmao wtf was the point.


It's bad, but he's filler until Cody is ready for Big Dog.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Who saw that coming???

Could have just left early and wouldn't miss anything at all 🤣 Couldn't even let an Uso pick up the win or have Roman not get pinned.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

ROMANWINSLUL

Is the new Cenawinslul


----------



## Chan Hung

Agreed with others. Drew was a complete geek and looked less of a threat than even Riddle.


----------



## Asuka842

Yeah that was a wet fart ending.

Like WWE cannot let Roman lose EVER, even when it’d do nothing to hurt him.


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Drew, Cody, Lashley and Gunther maybe the best fits for Roman.


----------



## PeepNation08

6-0 on predictions. Jordan-esque 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I can see why people shit on WWE's main event scene. It is stale as fuck.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Boreman Reigns, no shock here, fucking bullocks.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody needs the belt asap


----------



## Dr. Middy

So I adored this match, lot of great hot tags, everybody looked really good, and it felt like some of those top Shield 6-mans in the best way.

But, Drew should have won this, he needed a big win to make himself look more credible before facing Roman. So I didn't really care for that aspect.


----------



## Adapting

PeepNation08 said:


> 6-0 on predictions. Jordan-esque
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This show was predictable as fuck lol.


----------



## Oracle

PPV actually was not to bad but the last two matches didn't really do much for me I would also have put the women's match on as the main event


----------



## keithf40

Absolutely no story line advancement in the main event of a ppv. Haha. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 122001


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523494270061232128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523494458603495430

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523495787904176128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523496474092441604


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

"Make Roman look strong dammit. Yeaaaaaah"


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I am happy I didn't watch live, only two matches I cared about were AJ/Edge and Cody/Seth. Happy Cody got another win and wish AJ would have won but I am sure he will get his revenge at HIAC


----------



## sara sad

That ending only cemented once again that the SD women's title match deserved the main event.


----------



## Chris22

PeepNation08 said:


> 6-0 on predictions. Jordan-esque
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same!


----------



## ThirdMan

Match picked up in a big way once Randy started running wild (too much slow heat on Riddle in the early going), but yeah, they should've let Drew or Randy pin one of the Usos.

And judging from the crowd reaction to individual talents, I think they'd be better off putting Randy against Roman before Drew faces Reigns, because Drew needs a bit more heating up to get the crowd more fully on his side (and no, him pinning one of the Usos here wouldn't achieve that on its own...it would need more time).


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

RainmakerV2 said:


> That fat butt kinda gave it away too lol


Yeah those huge glutes and long ass thick thighs could only belong to one person.


----------



## Asuka842

Even Triple H and Cena at their worst put over more people than Roman has.


----------



## DammitChrist

Let me get this straight:

Riddle took the fall here, and the babyface team loses here even though the 6-tag contest was a *NON-title *match (with no tag title unification taking place at all tonight).

Yep, *that* totally makes sense


----------



## wwetna1

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> "Make Roman look strong dammit. Yeaaaaaah"


If anything they made Jey look strong. It’s why literally Roman was hugging him compared to Jimmy. Jey went in there made multiple saves, carried Jimmy to the corner, went counter for counter with people, and it gave Roman time to win it. Even Jimmy saving Roman from the table shot where he kisses Jimmy gave him time to win it.

This is also the first time the usos have ever come out with a win with RKBro involved in a match or segment so I assume they run it back between them without Roman and Drew … even though I would honestly prefer it if they did a 6 man hell in a cell for the belts.

The Usos needed that W for the first time in a scenario with RKBro more than anyone else … a

I left the match feeling like Randy vs Roman needs to happen way more than Drew vs Roman … everything felt bigger when randy was in the match compared to Drew.


----------



## Chelsea

Tonight's highlights: Rhea Ripley and...... The Fiend 

Overall score: would never watch it again/10


----------



## Adapting

Chelsea said:


> Tonight's highlights: Rhea Ripley and...... The Fiend
> 
> Overall: would never watch it again/10


Can't forget about the Hook shirt.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> This should've been their WM match honestly. No idea why they had Charlotte win that in the first place.


they couldn’t do their version of this match at mania because it would make Austin vs Owens look bad


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Cody and Seth still had the best match and Edge/Styles pretty much already peaked in terms of In Ring performance at WM38 they can't go any better than tonight tbh both were just under the mark of what i expected both times.

The main Event was fun but not much else to get from a 6man Tag.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> That fat butt kinda gave it away too lol


It was Rhea Ripley's thick legs for me 😂

Edit:

It's possible that I might've noticed her lovely ass too


----------



## DammitChrist

wwetna1 said:


> they couldn’t do their version of this match at mania because it would make Austin vs Owens look bad


By the way, I think it's possible that they wanted Ronda Rousey to win the Smackdown Women's title on Mother's Day (since she's kinda a new parent still).


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

5 STAR main event. fantastic tag match as expected.

Flair vs Ronda was really fun ,intense hard hitting action. i see Ronda dropping at SS and going.


----------



## keithf40

DammitChrist said:


> By the way, I think it's possible that they wanted Ronda Rousey to win the Smackdown Women's title on Mother's Day (since she's kinda a new parent still).


Birthing person! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde

wwetna1 said:


> they couldn’t do their version of this match at mania because it would make Austin vs Owens look bad


lol Austin vs. Owens was better than this, too. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521225162544365570


----------



## arch.unleash

I acknowledge my tribal chief but this is getting ridiculous, this was the perfect chance to give the faces some momentum, he doesn't even need to take the pin, but fuck no he has to win again and kill Drew's momentum if he had any in the first place. I skipped throught the ppv, looks fun. Edge and AJ don't have any chemistry, AJ is good but he is the king of underdelivering, this current Edge is fucking boring.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

This show was full of entitlements! Just a bunch of jobbers being silver spoon fed and these stupid entitled idiots they are pushing dont draw any interest!


----------



## CM Buck

This was a big old nothing of a ppv.


----------



## wwetna1

arch.unleash said:


> I acknowledge my tribal chief but this is getting ridiculous, this was the perfect chance to give the faces some momentum, he doesn't even need to take the pin, but fuck no he has to win again and kill Drew's momentum if he had any in the first place. I skipped throught the ppv, looks fun. Edge and AJ don't have any chemistry, AJ is good but he is the king of underdelivering, this current Edge is fucking boring.


It still baffles me that AJs best wrestlemania match was Shane McMahon. And still to this day, no one has gotten better matches out him in the company than Cena.

My question is when did they not have momentum? Drew has beat Roman before, conquered Brock before Roman did at mania, beat Lashley too. He also kicked Roman’s ass in the last three encounters they had on SD, Raw, and then SD again to head off into the ppv match. The usos have never beaten RKBro before, they lost at survivor series, they lost in the triple threat (over new day losing for some reason), they got dropped in the contract signing which is why Roman came out. They got dropped on Raw and SD twice in the same manner with RKOs. The bloodline at no point looked strong heading into the ppv, in fact the Usos have never looked strong versus Orton and Riddle period, as they even ate singles losses to them to. I would say the faces had all the momentum and the e story played out that the family just knew one another better.

Roman wasn’t even the most impressive in the match. Look at the match from the orton hot tag on. Roman and Jimmy eat RKOs. Jey makes the save. Jey counters the kick from Drew. Jey picks Jimmy up and they stereo kick him out the ring. Jey drags Jimmy to the corner and tags in. Jey goes counter for counter with Riddle and almost wins to orton makes the save from that sick pop up neck breaker (looks better than Riddles RKOs to be honest). Jey then kicks out the floating bro. Jey holds on and doesn’t ever lose the match. On the outside Jimmy comes in and saves Roman from being put through a table after he buys Roman enough time to hit Randy. Jey attacks riddle and gets him in the ring and he out counters him hit for hit with the final flash and super kick. He gets countered on his splash and Roman blind tags and wins to a pop that honestly only Orton winning would have topped seeing how over he was. Though everyone in the match was over.

I would argue who looked great in that match on their team was Jey. Roman picks Jey up after match and hugs him. He drags Jimmy up. And the first thing he says about them winning is “since day one” which is an Uso catchphrase.

No one came out that match looking weak. Hell I would argue Roman needed to be saved a lot and that Randy and Drew dropped him multiple times. What could not happen though was an Uso eats that pin after how they have been booked vs Orton and Riddle In every encounter. And Riddle didn’t look weak after being blindsided and weeks of knocking off the usos.

I left that match thinking everyone did their job. Jey Uso put on a clinic of how to make a tag match work and sell everything just right. And lastly orton is the guy who should chase Roman more so than anyone else (not named Cody)


----------



## BPG

Current Edge sucks ...


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Most WWE ppv's usually have at least one match worth watching, but in the case of this years Backlash this was one long piss break from start to finish with the drizzling shits match of the night being Charlotte vs Ronda.

Charlotte fucking sucks, god does she fucking suck. She gets worse with every match, I can't stand her. Supposedly shes being written off tv for a while to go get married...please go away and never return to tv, ever. Thanks!!

Now that Eeyore is Smackdown womens champion she'll hold the belt hostage until Mania next year. Boring as fuck. They should've left the belt on Ric for another 2 or 3 weeks so Lacey, Raquel or any other person who isn't the golden girls and chosen few of Flair, BelFlair, Banks or Ronda could have a title shot. Now that they're clearly not going to unify all of the belts, this is even worse. Only way this Ronda thing pays off is if Becky wins back the Raw title and they unify them at SummerSlam, not gonna happen of course.

Most offensive thing of the night was Rhea Ripley wasting her generational it factor talent by joining the overrated R superstars Diet Ministry of Darkness stable. Ripley should be in BelFlairs spot right now, shes better in the ring, more personality, more charisma, more diversity and better on the mic. Why couldn't they put Liv Morgan or some other jobber girl in this stable of men? I can't see Ripley being in the title picture while wasting time with Edge. Fuck this. She did upgrade her hair color though..

A piss break indeed resulting in Rhea having a terrible haircut with better color. That was Backlash.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Pat actually acknowledged The Fiend fan in the crowd? lol betting he wasn't allowed to do that.


Lol hearing him say The Fiend was the highlight of the show, I got excited for 2 seconds before realizing it meant nothing. We could use The Fiend to make the product watchable again.

Did anyone notice Michael Cole said "WWE FANS" earlier in the Ric/Ronda match rather than 'WWE Universe"? That's a big no no and Cole never slips on this stuff, he's as canned, sterile and scripted as it comes.


----------



## BlissLynch

Solid ppv to be fair. Only fizzer was arguably Corbin Moss. Cody and Seth was excellent. Ronda Charlotte was close to stealing the show. And a 4 Star main event. Yeah Yeah "Make Roman look strong". But great back and fourth, great spots.


----------



## ThirdMan

Watched the matches back, fast-forwarding a bit during slower heat segments in a few of them.

Seth vs Cody was excellent, even better than their great Mania match. Great ring-work, psychology, storytelling, and very well-paced from start-to-finish. And I'll bet they have an even _better_ match in them if they take it inside Hell In A Cell in a month. *4.5-Stars-out-of-5*

Lashley worked hard, and got an OK match out of Omos. Contrary to popular belief, Omos, though not a "good" worker, certainly moves a lot faster than most men of his height (WAY faster than Khali). But his ceiling is pretty much "special attraction" monster-heel, and he'd be best used to get other people over, by occasionally beating and/or doing feats-of-strength on him. *2-Stars-out-of-5*

The Edge/AJ match was much better paced than their Mania match, and was really solid overall. They should move into faction tag formations going forward, though, as I don't think AJ needs to eat another loss to Edge in a singles match. Hopefully Ripley's inclusion makes Edge's faction a bit more varied and interesting. The visual presentation is good, but they just need to tweak the promos a bit, as they're kind of long-winded and generic. *3.75-Stars-out-of-5*

Charlotte vs Ronda had a lot of bells-and-whistles, and was all the better for it. Both women worked really hard, and even though I've never been all that keen on walk-and-brawls (into the crowd), they took the action back to the ringside area before it got too repetitive in that regard. Really good, physical weapons-based match overall. *4-Stars-out-of-5*

Moss vs Corbin actually had crisp ring-work -- Moss is exceptionally fast at running the ropes, and that sunset-flip finish was _smooth _-- but these two are saddled with really lame characters, so the crowd naturally wasn't engaged. Hopefully Moss loses the suspenders and dumb jokes soon, and I'm sort of crossing my fingers that the Corbin character has a run of bad luck in July in Vegas (on MitB weekend), and becomes Broke-Ass Corbin again, because that was easily his best, most entertaining character-work in recent years. Either that, or just remove any trace of comedy from his character going forward, and have him be vicious and genuinely threatening. *2.75-Stars-out-of-5*

The main-event had an unnecessarily long, slow heat segment, with the Bloodline isolating Riddle, but it picked up once Drew got in there with Roman, and it _really _got cooking once Orton made the hot-tag, and started hitting RKOs on everyone. Though I would've preferred that RKBro and Drew get the win (with Drew or Orton pinning one of the Usos), to help build more credible challengers for Roman, the final eight minutes of this, in particular, was nonetheless very enjoyable. *3.5-Stars-out-of-5

Overall, I'd give the PLE a 7.5-out-of-10. Better than expected, but I think the company's holding the better stuff back for the stadium shows.*


----------



## tommo010

PeepNation08 said:


> Promoting Bianca yet she’s not booked on the show. Lame af
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523474018254286848


----------



## InexorableJourney

Another great PPV, after the first match I though it might be a contender for WM17's mantle.

Seth/Cody. Cody is now my favorite wrestler who is wrestling today, and could easily get on my all-time list.

As for the match, they did grappling! which won me over immediately. Mid-way through the match I was thinking these two should feud forever like Rock and Triple H, which I suppose means that Seth is The Rock. And by the very end I though they reminded me more of Flair and Randy Savage and the WM8 match. Outstanding.

Lashley/Omos. I enjoyed their WM encounter a lot. This one a little lower but still great. I did think that as Lashley was being manhandled that had he sold it more like a classic Hulk Hogan there may be no limit to how high he could go.

Edge/AJ. I've never soured as much on a wrestler as AJ Styles. He literally gives me complete apathy at this point, and this also transfers to the person he is wrestling in Edge. I kept winding through the match as I had no interest at all. Rhea looked great, it's the first time I've thought she has looked like a star.


Charlotte/Ronda. Charlotte completely won me back. I think the make up she was wearing to the ring gave her a pregnancy glow, which was beautiful. And the dirty smile halfway through the match was glorious. And Charlotte with the deeper voice, wow. The match itself was superb.


Moss/Corbin. It was okay. Moss looked a little out of it at times and Corbin was Corbin.


The only problem I had with the PPV was what was the matter with those ropes. They just kept shaking and never stopped shaking. It was as distracting as every AEW event where the bottom rope will shake continuously, I mean WTF.


----------



## Stellar

The premium event was okay. About what I expected. Some good wrestling even though the stories themselves to the matches weren't fresh.

If Bianca was booked to defend her title on the show they probably would have done Bianca vs. Becky again (saving Asukas return for Backlash) and this card didn't need another rematch. Becky holding the title wouldn't guarantee that the match would happen either but I get it that shes in character when she tweets.

When the commentary was talking about possible ring rust regarding Cody as if he had been inactive during his time away from WWE I cringed a little until Graves set them straight. I really can't stand listening to the RAW commentary team a lot of the time. McAfee makes the Smackdown commentary passable. I can tell that they are pushed to keep saying whatever even if they repeat the same stuff over and over again. Like just shut up or call the match already.

Charlotte having a messed up arm is interesting. Makes me wonder if they are not planning to do the rematch to the rematch at HIAC.

Rhea joining Judgement Day like was rumored and speculated. Yes, sure.

Cody has beaten Seth twice now. Their match was good but it's time to go in separate directions for both.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Good opening match between Cody en Seth. Nice finish to keep the story fresh.
Omos won. Boring match.
AJ/Edge was good. Nico to see Ripley in the group.
Ronda won, which was the correct choice. Now keep Flair of tv for a while.
I skipped the Moss/Corbin match.
The main event was decent, but a Roman win was expected.


----------



## Awareness

I don't like Rhea's inclusion into Edge's group, tbh. They're not going to have a woman get smacked around and Rhea is a female wrestler first and a ring valet never. So she'll still wrestle women's matches that doesn't really change the dynamic of them since the guys can't lay hands or orchestrate beatdowns for obvious reasons. 

It's kind of a pointless addition. Would've been better to throw in someone floundering like T-Bar or Mace that could better use the exposure.


----------



## Top bins

Predictable show. 
Although I liked Cody vs Seth. 
Edge vs AJ disappointed me yet again I was expecting a classic match but the smoke and mirrors bullshit has happened. It's probably ruined the potential match they could of had and now it's hokey. 
Roman winning the 6 man why? If they are starting a program with Drew they should of had Drew beat the usos. 
Boring show.


----------



## fabi1982

Wow what a premium live event. Atmosphere was excellent throughout the whole night (maybe except for the Corbin match). For me it flew by wirhout any boring stuff.

Cody/Seth was great and damn Cody really can have great matches without bleeding, who would have thought that. And damn this entrance gets me everytime!!

Was interesting to see that the crowd stayed awake for the Omos match. Made it so much better with the crowd.

Charlotte/Ronda was a very good I quit match, very brutal, very nice.

Esge/AJ was nice and Rhea makes a good addition to the group imo.

Moss/Corbin was the expected filler.

Acknowledge him!! Very very fun main event!! Everyone seemed to have so much fun. „Oh is that the Fiend in the crowd“.

Overall I was more than sportsentertained by this premium live event!! WWE is in a role!!


----------



## DRose1994

I didn’t watch the AJ/Edge match yet but I saw and heard what happened as far as Rhea aligning with him. The image of them together looks good and I see what they’re going for. Call me nitpicky though, but I hate the “stand in the center of the ring and face the camera” poses. It takes me out of it. Stand or do something that you would really be doing, idk.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

DammitChrist said:


> It was Rhea Ripley's thick legs for me 😂
> 
> Edit:
> 
> It's possible that I might've noticed her lovely ass too


Spot on
Also dat posterior is even more impressive to witness IRL 👌🏽


----------



## BigRedMonster47

I loved the 6 Man Tag to be fair, especially the last 5 mins of it.

Seth/Cody was good. Looking forward to seeing what Rhea Ripley does with Edge as well.


----------



## the_hound

the fiend is coming back yassssssssssssssss


----------



## Rankles75

A PPV of mostly solid matches but little in terms of story development (aside from the Flair/Rousey match).


----------



## Good Bunny

Good Bunny said:


> You know what that means: Charlotte will be out for months until it’s time to jump RIGHT back into the title picture
> 
> or she goes to Raw


Called it


----------

